# I finally Did it



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

i bought myself a glock, as my first semi-auto. got the Glock 22 40 cal it was a police trade in with less thatn 250 rounds, i have shot almost 300 rounds thru it in 2 weeks, i found it shoots awsome, thanks for all you guys help i really appriciate it. Thanks guys.

aaron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glocks have rep for going bang when you pull the trigger. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent pistol. 

The first thing to master on the Glock is the trigger reset. Once you have that down, you won't have to cry about the trigger action like so many on the internet. The Glock is actually faster to shoot than most competing designs precisely because of its trigger.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*You will not be sorry for the purchase you made! Happy shooting!*


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Excellent pistol.
> 
> The first thing to master on the Glock is the trigger reset. Once you have that down, you won't have to cry about the trigger action like so many on the internet. The Glock is actually faster to shoot than most competing designs precisely because of its trigger.


 +1 :smt067


----------

